# More river bottom finds...



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

These were all found last year, please enjoy, I sure did!


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

first one was a Boston Malt Bitters, here is the base embossing.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

laid on ring champagne.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

aqua cone ink.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

Ink or Glue, not sure.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

Lead toy soldier.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

broken green med, love the color.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

broken pottery ink.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

Cohansy Jar with ground lip.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

Dr. E.E. Burnsides.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

busted pontiled flask base


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

squat ink


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

sick cone ink


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats all for now folks, gotta set up the master inks for their pictures.


----------



## glass man (Jan 22, 2010)

GREAT FINDS!!


----------



## madman (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## mtfarmer (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow!  Nice stuff.  Last week a friend and I dove off of a "lost' bridge here in Montana to look for bottles.  There were dozens and dozens of bottles laying around, but before we could check any out we continued on out to deeper water and stumbled across a half-dozen old old slot machines that must have been dumped over by the cops during prohibition.  No marker bouy, no reel, no lift-bag, no nothing but a compass heading and plans to go back as soon as this storm breaks.  I keep thinking of all those bottles....................I'm losing sleep![]


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> broken green med, love the color.


 
 That's a smelling salts bottle. I dug two exactly like it in a cellar hole dump here in Effingham.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the correction oldtimer, I assumed it was a med. Do you know the approximate age?


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi mtfarmer, welcome to the forum.

 I have been diving rivers in New England for bottles and stuff for 22 years and I always take this set-up down with me. It has been modified over the years but this is the basic set up. 2-milk crates rigged with a 50lb subsalve lift bag, a stainless steel 4" blank pipe flange tie wrapped to the outside bottom of the middle crate for a counter weight, 2-1"w x 4'l nylon dog leashes for rigging. One crate is cut in half and tie wrapped to the outside of the other and has a mounted dive knife on one end and a home made 'sharps' container on the other end for small stuff like marbles, coins and pipes. The complete crate has aluminum mesh on the bottom for containment of smaller bottles and shards. I have a mesh pouch on the outside full of old socks that I sleeve each bottle with as I find them so they dont bang against each other. This system stops you from using a goody bag and becoming a human anchor. When it is full of goodies put in enough air to achieve neutral bouyancy and head home with the mother load. I have another crate set up with an u/w metal detector, camera, compass and lights mounted to it for easy removal and multifunctional dives.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> Thanks for the correction oldtimer, I assumed it was a med. Do you know the approximate age?


 
 There is one on ebay as of this morning with a label. Can't remember where exactly I saw it but when i did, it meshed with my memory of the image of the bottle you found. Looked to be TOC-1910.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info Plumbata,

 I was fascinated by the color when I recovered it and figured worse case someone could use the stopper for a whole bottle at some point, it is a most brilliant emerald green.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a link to the smelling salt bottle on ebay:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-DABROOKS-SMELLING-SALT-BOTTLE-EMERALD-GREEN_W0QQitemZ220545485897QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3359890c49


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2010)

The bottles I find in rivers around here are all worn and beat to hell. How do yours manage to stay undamaged?


----------



## mtfarmer (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Riverdiver!  Nice set-up.....extremely well thought out and perfectly executed!  I love the sock bag idea, and am gonna steal that one from ya!  If it warms up just a LITTLE, I'm planning on going out this weekend.  I'll keep you posted if I hit the motherlode.  Ohhhh to find just a couple local Hutch's![]


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Guntherhess,

 I wish all of my bottles were undamaged, the ones sitting on the bottom are almost always scratched, dinged, cracked or chipped. The ones I am posting on here have been excavated/dug up to 24" into the bottom. I've been known to dig some really large holes. I will be posting another batch today and these show some damage from the rivers. For instance check out this pontiled Pattern Molded Club 'Crier' I recovered last April...


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi mtfarmer,

 I posted that photo hoping you would try my idea, I am enclosing a technical drawing I made of this set up to guide you through the construction of yours. If you find something different that works too, please share it! 

 If you still have questions about making one of these, pm me with your home email and I can send detailed photo's of mine including some of the accessories I have mounted over the years and their applications to river diving. Close ups could save you time and grief in the fabrication.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Oldtimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Joe has one he dug a long time ago.  The stopper is stuck, if I'm thinking of the right bottle.  I wonder who made these.  Nice finds.


----------



## willong (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Matt,

 How do you dig those holes in river bottoms? Are you using any type of dredge or mailbox?

 QUESTION FOR ALL FORUM MEMBERS: Has anyone ever tried using high pressure water (from fire pump or trash pump) to hydraulically excavate for bottles?

 Thanks and regards,

 Will


----------



## downeastdigger (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pictures Matt.  I look forward to flopping in the mud with you in a few weeks


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi willong...

 I have used both a "Jet" nozzle and a 4" underwater suction dredge with varying degrees of succes...[:-]
 The problem is pretty simple, the engines make a lot of noise and it draws attention to you. A lot of the places we look for bottles are behind old homes, rivate property, lakes... etc. When you draw attention to yourself, you also draw the attention of the "Archy's", environmentalists, historians... you name it.[>:]

 A friend of mine, who owns a dive shop and has found some very nice things, has thrown people out of his shop when they have come in demanding that he turn over his finds to the state of New Hampshire. The individual insisted that the old bottles and other items thrown away hundred and fifty years ago as trash, are now a treasure that belongs to the state!!![]

 Burns my butt!!!  

 So now "stealth" is the way to go unless I find a nice, open and isolated area. Then I can break out the "Heavy artillery" []
 Wayne


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi willong,

 Good question! I use two methods, the first is I dig by hand using either my gloves or a ping pong paddle. The second uses the above technique in conjunction with the river current. I dig a trench 2-5' long and a 1' deep perpendicular to the current and let the hydraulic action of the current passing over the trench excavate the trench upstream, eventually the trench will just fill in, but until that happens I just pull the artifacts out of the excavating face of the trench. I dove this last summer with a diver who employed a dive scooter to blow holes like a mailbox would but I became concerned with the size of the holes and the overall impact of a hole that size in such a small river (don't want to piss off the locals). I like my methods even though they are slow and I think my recoveries stand for themselves. I am about quality not quantity, besides this river has been giving me quality glass for 22 years now, if I find it all in a day I am gonna have to look for a new honeyhole! When I started diving here I employed a small honda water pump with a 1" garden hose and a small smooth bore nozzle to do some jet dredging, I spent too much time looking for bottles that got blasted downstream then broke against rocks, not to mention the pump attracted the kind of folks that I did not want diggin around in my crates after the dive.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for looking Bram, god knows there is more on the bottom now I swear than when I started all of those years ago!


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Wayne,

 It seems as if we were both in agreement as to willongs question about dredging/jetting. I really prefer the privacy of just slippin under the water and quietly digging to my hearts content without anybody even knowing I am even there. When you are all healed up maybe we can actually get together and dive this year.


----------



## adshepard (Jan 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> Hi willong,
> 
> Good question! I use two methods, the first is I dig by hand using either my gloves or a ping pong paddle. The second uses the above technique in conjunction with the river current. I dig a trench 2-5' long and a 1' deep perpendicular to the current and let the hydraulic action of the current passing over the trench excavate the trench upstream, eventually the trench will just fill in, but until that happens I just pull the artifacts out of the excavating face of the trench. I dove this last summer with a diver who employed a dive scooter to blow holes like a mailbox would but I became concerned with the size of the holes and the overall impact of a hole that size in such a small river (don't want to piss off the locals). I like my methods even though they are slow and I think my recoveries stand for themselves. I am about quality not quantity, besides this river has been giving me quality glass for 22 years now, if I find it all in a day I am gonna have to look for a new honeyhole! When I started diving here I employed a small honda water pump with a 1" garden hose and a small smooth bore nozzle to do some jet dredging, I spent too much time looking for bottles that got blasted downstream then broke against rocks, not to mention the pump attracted the kind of folks that I did not want diggin around in my crates after the dive.


 

 Interesting technique letting the river's current do a great deal of the work.  Would not work as well in the ocean but I always go back to my underwater dig areas after a storm and find that the tides and current have uncovered more for me.

 I have never done any river diving so tell me how are the currents?  Are you drift diving or are the currents weak enough to make headway in to the current?  How deep are these rivers you're hitting?  I've got a river down the road from me in Connecticut which could be promising as the area towns are near three hundred years old and the Williington glass factory only five miles away.

 Alan


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey alan...

 Each river is different from another. SOme are silty, slime covered, lots of dead leaves and vegetation, low visibility and the current can be cranking... and then others can be a great swim, light to mild current, just enough to take the cloud and debris away, 20' of visibility... 75 degree water temps, catfish everywhere... bottles everywhere...  (Wake up Wayne)

 I'm sorry, I just had to wake up from my afternoon nap... sorry I dozed off there and was dreaming of the perfect river , bottle dive...[]

 But serioulsy, you can be in 8' of water and then find a hole that goes down to 35 - 40 feet. The water is colder at greater depths and there is little if any light, so you must bring a good u/w flashlight.  The best thing to do is research... research... research... Then take a road trip and scout the area out. Go to the local library and check the old maps to see what was along the river banks and then try to identifiy those sites. Then, look for access points.  Do you need a boat?, can you swim it? Can you get permission to cross someone's property?[:-]

 It takes time, but it is well worth the effort. Some of the best bottles have come out of deep mud, where you have no visibility at all. You just plunge your hands into the soft mud as far as you can and feel around for the glass... Now that's Bottle Diving at its' best!![&:][&:]

 Wayne


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Alan,

 Wayne was right on the money about his assessment on river diving. However, I have never dove with him and his techniques work for him and mine for me. I do not drift dive and I always work against the current, I use the current to excavate my holes and to carry away the silt so I can see what I am collecting. I have been somewhat spoiled by the rivers I research then choose to dive as most of the time the vis is slightly better than zero. I do not use fins and instead choose to walk on the bottom with weighted boots. I use a weighted milk crate instead of a goody bag for collection (see diagram in earlier posts) when I find a spot to dig, I work my weighted boots into the bottom and start my trench then crawl forward as the trench excavates and remove my goodies. 
  I know that the other coastal divers find more, higher quality or more desirable bottles than I do for the simple fact they are diving a richer historical area with a higher population center at an earlier time than the inland rivers that I frequent. 
  Their dive areas are quite a drive for me and I cant afford the one or two flats if I accidently dive in their honeyhole. It would be easier to make friends and share sites and techniques, but we are a cagey bunch and not always willing to share sites for the same fear that Wayne mentioned. I have been pounding my honeyhole for 20+ years now with one or two other divers and the first time I saw other divers there I was livid, however they were fish watchers and not diggers so I relaxed and enjoyed a great dive as usual.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I would pay to come watch you dive for bottles..........seriously! Out of 10 excursions, how many times would you come up with a turn of the century(or earlier) bottle?  You should Utube a dive for us forum folks!!


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi bottlechaser62,

 You dont have to pay...I dont own the rivers, I just love diving them. As for your question, I have not yet been skunked on finding toc and usually earlier bottles. I did however receive a new video mask for xmas that will shoot 2.5 hours of video per dive and since I am diving relatively shallow I often get up to 2 hours per cylinder so I fully expect to do the youtube thing this summer for all to see and to prove to Wayne that my honeyhole is indeed really clear with a sandy bottom and lotsa fish, it really is the ultimate New England river dive.

 I guess I could get skunked If I chose not to bring anything up, but this site is literally loaded with every area of collecting represented as are most of my regular spots. I personally collect stoneware, meds and inks and these are numerous in the areas I dive. So let me figure out this video mask and I will start posing video and stills.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow! The video mask sounds neat. Was it expensive? How does it work? (I assume you don't want any more wires dangling from your mask).


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi blobbottlebob,

 Check this bad boy out!

 The mask cost $350.00, the video camera is built into the frame as the photo's will show. The mask is rated to 115' and can shoot stills or video. 

 The specifications are as follows, Storage capacity with a 32GB SD micro card is 36,800 stills at a resolution of 2560x1920. 
 It will also hold 960 minutes of video @1280x720, HD 720P, it is powered by 4 lithium ion batteries and operates like any other digital camera. Tha package comes with necessary download cables and an editing program called Arcsoft MediaImpression. The lenses are each etched with a crosshair for correct visual capture.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Mask in place, to bad it is too cold to dive today.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Matt...

 I didn't mean to suggest that ALL diving, river diving included, was all low visibility, mud, strong current. I should have expanded my response a little bit to include the great visibility, sandy bottoms, clear rubble in some of the rivers as you had suggested. The point I was trying to make was to do your research and then pick out a spot, take a road trip and make the jump. Get into the water.  []

 The method that I prefer to use is similar to yours in that I find my spot, dig down a foot (maybe two) open up the trench 8 to 10 feet wide  and then start digging into the trench, pulling the debris behind me. When I get silted in at the top of the trench, then I move to the side and excavate as I go toward the other end. I move back and forth, back and forth.[8|]

 I do tend to linger around large obstructions and when I find a piling, tree limb, tree, barrel whatever, I make every effort to roll it out of the way and dig directly behind it. If it in a good area, there should be bottles and collectables right behind it where they may have rolled along the bottom and came to rest up against the obstruction.[:-]

 Anyway,for every silted out, muddy, low visibility, dive I have made, there has been an equal number of dives with great visibility, slow to moderate current, rubble or sandy bottom.[8D]

 Great thread, Matt. I look forward to hooking up with you this year.
 Wayne[&:]


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Wayne,

 I meant no disrespect, I am doing roughly the same techniques as you. My partner has equated me to a dog digging up a bone if you watch the spoil pile that forms behind me when I am tunneling into the bottom. I too know that there are clear rivers but that the majority have pretty silted up water and require alot of skill, patience and lack of claustraphobia! as I found out this past summer when Kevin took me diving in a mill town in Maine that had a mud bottom about 4' thick, we setttled into that muck and started feeling around and even though I could hear him breathing I could not find him for the life of me and it turns out he was only 2-3' away, there was no current to speak of and this portion is in shadow all day long so it was seriously dark. I closed my eyes and turtled along until the cold of the mud got to me and I gave up the ghost with only a couple of TOC inks for my effort. Kevin has me beat as for recovery technique in this area of diving and he is a hoot to dive with so I will keep on learning...

 I am really looking forward to finally diving with you after all of these years and I wish you a speedy recovery from surgery.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Since this post has really taken off, I have taken some more pics. ENJOY!

 First up we have a small assortment of strap sided flasks, one of them has an embossed anchor on the base, does anybody know what that is all about?


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Next are some Sodas from the Lakes region of NH.

 Champlin bottling works, Laconia NH


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Gunstock Soda Company


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

The Lawrence Baldi Co. Laconia NH


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Some other sodas all found in NH.

 Ford Bros. Lawrence Mass


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Granite Bottling Works, Concord NH
 Aqua blob top


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

A couple of blank slug plate Hutchinsons.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a beer from NH.

 Power and Streeter
 Schlitz Milwaukee Lager
 Manchester, NH

 Clear blob top


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 28, 2010)

Matt,

 That is one cool mask! Your equipment is great... now you just need to work on finding a model.  []

 I will be diving around end of March. I got out 4 or 5 times last summer (hurt my knee), but ended up with a dozen or so bottles including a pontil Holman's, and a few others. I have found quite a bit of redware in the "Tooky" as well, but most of mine were bean pots. I would like to see the redware jug at some point. 

 Mike


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is a beer or soda...

 P.J. Flaherty
 41-45 Central Street
 Manchester, NH


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Thomas Nash
 Lager
 St. John NB


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

This photo shows an assortment of inkwells all recovered from the same site over a 20 year period.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Is this a Hock Wine? it says Old Setter on the base.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Base embossing.


----------



## woody (Jan 28, 2010)

Hock wines usualy have more of a kick up on the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

John Wyeth and Bros. 

 I am not sure if these two went together or not but in the second photo they seem made for each other.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Wyeth Bottles mated...


----------



## woody (Jan 28, 2010)

That top looks too tall for the Wyeth bottle.
 Does it give the dose measurements on the top???


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

HI woody,

 No it does not, it actually says poison on the other side!

 I have found at least 3 of those "Old Setter" bottles in the Lakes Region, do you have any idea what was in them?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 28, 2010)

http://spurgeongeneral.com/eyecups/eyecups3.htm


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Guntherhess,

 Thank you for the link. I should have known that Dr. Richard Cannon of the magazine AB&GC would have done an article like this, still I wonder why the Wyeth Bros. put out a top that says poison and is very similar to the dose cup?

 Check out this photo, it shows the name wyeth in the backside of the glass.


----------



## woody (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, that's not the correct lid to the Wyeth bottle.
 I believe it is a rarer lid, though.

 Not familiar with the Old Setter bottle.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 28, 2010)

Bummer on the Old Setter bottle, I was hoping you had dug some in the Gilmanton area. Thanks for the update on my wyeth poison, I did not think that they went together but it made for a nice photo op.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2010)

The mask is great. Thanks for the photos. It might be really neat to have that along if you are in an area with visibility. You never know when you are going to bump into a wreck, or a large fish, or a sunken car, or whatever . . . How do you snap pictures if you are in still picture mode? Do you carry a hand held device?

 I can't wait to see some of your pics. If they are crispy and nice, maybe I'll invest in one. There are many dives where I wish I would have had one and some beautiful images in my head of things I've seen. However, many of my dives are in brakish or black water. Obviously, you'd leave the good mask behind on those dives. Thanks again, Bob


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 28, 2010)

Love the topic,...great sodas, flasks, inks, etc....The dive camera/mask is way cool too! I would be awesome to dive, but I'll probably stay a land lubber due to simple economics....Sure would love to try it though....I always wondered about canal locks?....Too much turbulance for bottles to survive? Didn'
 t the boats have waiting periods at the locks?....Thanks for posting this stuff!                                                                         Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 28, 2010)

River diver ,great finds,great post ,i don't dive but if i did i would sure use your idea .Might have to take a course after seeing all those finds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have an extra Wyeth dose glass for that bottle if you want it's yours ,i find four dose cups to every bottle ,guess they were tougher than the bottles . Pm me your address if you want it and i will send it on its way .


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 29, 2010)

I have seen the Wyeth meds with the dose caps on ebay...I dont think they sold for very much, but the dose caps are hard to find as they get separated from the bottle and lost.  The poison is a KC-49.  We have a few of them.  As is, it's worth about $15.  If it had the labels and top, it's about $75.  They came in amber as well which are rare.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2010)

That is a really cool mask!  Could we see some pictures you took with it?  We had that same question about the flasks with the anchor on the bottom.  I don't remember if it was answered.  Joe was thinking it might be Baltimore glassworks.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi RedGinger,

 I have not used the mask yet as it was an xmas gift from my wife, it will make its first dive in April as soon as the ice goes out.
   I saw your post about the anchor on the base and I forgot to follow up to see if it was answered. 
 As soon as I do start diving I will be posting the new photo's and putting a link to the video on youtube.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

 I finally got home and took more photos, the following are all river bottom finds from years past. There are beers, sodas, stoneware, meds and marbles.

 Lets start with a Lucky Strike Ginger Ale, Nashua NH clear crowntop.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

The base of the Lucky Strike, for you New England Soda Collectors all of my sodas are for sale or trade as I do not collect them.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

1-Gallon Stoneware Jug, Curran and Joyce, Lawrence.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

2-Gallon Shamrock Jug.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Unnamed 2-Gallon Stoneware Jug.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Wash basin full of marbles.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Flask, P. C. Crowley & Co. 245-247 & 249 Atlantic Ave, Boston Mass


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Clear Quart Whiskey, G.O. Blakes Rye and Bour Whiskey, Adams and Taylor Proprieters


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Aqua Codd, embossed with a #51 in a star, Beardsley England


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

1-Gallon unnamed Stoneware Jug #5.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

1-Gallon unnamed Jug #4.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

1-gallon unnamed Jug #3.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

1-Gallon unnamed Jug #2.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

1-Gallon unnamed Jug #1.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

6-Gallon Crown Stoneware Jar.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

1-Quart Bean Pot.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

3-Quart Bean Pot.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Aqua Crown Top, Mar-Vo Soda.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Aqua Squat Soda, unembossed.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Assorted Mini's, Hoods Tooth Powder, Perfume and an Atomizer.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Clear crown top, Derby Beverages, Manchester NH.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Clear crown top, H.G. Gurnsey & Co. Keene, NH on base.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Clear crown top, Richmond Carbonated Beverages, 114 Fulton St. Boston Mass


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Honey Amber Blob Top with Mug Base, E.Wagner, Manchester NH.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Dr. Steph Jewetts Celebrated Pulmonary Elixer, Rindge, NH. Aqua OP Med.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

OP Base of Steph Jewetts Pulmonary Elixer.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Lip treatment, Steph Jewetts Pulmonary Elixer.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Eastman Kodak Co. Rochester, NY Lab Bottle


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Excelsior Lager Beer, Aqua Blob top.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

J.L. Mathius, Cough Syrup, Marlboro Mass.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Clear Crown top Beer, Liberty Brewing Co. Springfield Mass.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Root Beer Syrup, Simmons and Hammond, Portland, Maine. Stoneware Jug.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Stoneware Jug, S.S. Pierce Boston Brookline.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Spongeware Nappy (baking dish) and marbles.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

Transfer Ware, Soup Tourine.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 30, 2010)

And lastly for this weekends photos, A trio of J.P. Bourne and Sons Stoneware Master Inks in the 32oz size.

 Thanks for looking, and thanks to all who have helped with info, links and comments.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow that transferware looks perfect,incredible finds ! I am marble nut ,and love to see others finds ,looks like some good ones in there,thanks for great post .


----------

